# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  COADAS - Centro Operacional de Água Doce e Água Salgada

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Podem ver um pequeno filme demonstrativo do funcionamento do COADAS.




Podem prosseguir se quiserem saber mais...

*COADAS, o que significa?*
*C*entro *O*peracional de *Á*gua *D*oce e *Á*gua *S*algada



*Finalidade?*

Resolver uma das questões mais complicadas na gestão de um aquário. As trocas de água.
Para mim uma TPA era uma doença.

Vejam:
Tirar 3 baldes de 10L de água do aquário.
Infinitas idas e voltas ao WC
Encher 3 baldes de água salgada nova por gravidade, proveniente de um aquário (o novo mini-reef) de 30L.
Infinitas idas e voltas ao WC.
Pingos no chão
Inundações
Diferentes nives de água salgada sempre que fazia um TPA...


*Onde está localizado?*
Num armário casa de banho e roomfish.







*Como funciona?*

*1. Água doce de reposição*
O tanque 'C', recebe água da osmose inversa por meio de electroválvula.
O tanque 'C' tem apenas uma bóia que actua quando atingir o nível mínimo.
Teem também uma bomba Tunze 12V para reposição de água doce, ligado ao reactor de kalk DIY.
Este tanque tem um furo de 6mm que ao ser atingido, deixa passar a água para o tanque 'B'.

*Detalhe 'Tanque C'.
Tubo vindo directamente da osmose.
Furo ladrão para 'Tanque B' - intermédio.
A osmose, controlada por electroválvula, deixa de funcionar por temporizador (15 min), de modo a encher o 'Tanque C' ou por bóia nível do 'Tanque B'.
O 'Tanque B' terá sempre água doce à espera de sal, ou água salgada já feita.
Desta forma, consigo garantir a mesma litragem/mesma quantidade de sal.
*







*2. Realização de água salgada*
O tanque 'B' recebe água doce directamente do tanque 'C'
O tanque 'B' tem uma bóia de nível máximo que ao ser accionado, cancela a electroválvula.
Tenho assim sempre a mesma quantidade de água, portanto, a quantidade de sal a colocar será sempre a mesma.
Este tanque tem um furo de 6mm que funciona como segurança, pois está ligado ao tubo de esgoto do lavatório, fazendo companhia ao tubo de descarga (esgoto) da osmose.
Terá a vantagem de ter sempre água de osmose pronta a receber sal.

Podem constatar no ponto 1 e 2, a optimização de recursos a nível de electroválvulas (1), a nível de bóias (2) e aproveitamento da força de gravidade para implantação de descarga para esgoto.


*Furo ladrão do 'Tanque B', directamente para o esgoto.*





*3. Água salgada para TPA*
O tanque 'A', recebe água salgada do tanque 'B', pois este tem uma torneira que permite, aproveitando novamente a força da gravidade, enchê-lo de forma extremamente fácil.

*Torneira para permitir vazar o 'Tanque B' e encher o 'Tanque C'
Portanto, água salgada é feita no tanque 'B' e o 'Tanque C', com autonomia para 2 semanas de TPA's a 4L diários.*





*4. Finalização*
O tanque 'C' tem autonomia talvez  para 2-3 dias, ou seja a electroválvula actuará dentro deste intervalo de tempo.
O tanque 'B' permite a realização de água salgada para  7 dias, pois tiro diariamente 4L de água do aquário.
O tanque 'A' tem autonomia em casos extremos (60L) para 2 semanas, pois vou adiciono diariamente 4L de água ao aquário.


*Como foi projectado, construído?*

*5. Caixa PLC*

Como o projecto trabalha a 12V e os leds suportam entre os 1.5V e os 3V, é necessário usar resistências de 1K OHM de modo a não rebentar com os mesmos.
Decidi colocar este material no projecto, pois o LOGO! não tem (ao contrário dos PLC mais potentes) leds indicativos de funcionamento de inputs/outputs.
Tem informação no ecrã, mas é pouco visível à distância, e uns leds ficam sempre bem. 

*AKI*
1x Quadro tapa-bornes -> 6.95/un

*SOELECTRONICA*
10x Led 5mm verde -> 0.13/un
10x Resistências 1K OHM -> 0.08/un
1x  Pasta para soldar -> 2.50/un
1x  Embalagem solda -> 1.17/un
1x  Ferro soldar 220V 60W -> 4.67/un

*Material*


*Caixa*


*Led e resistência soldados*


*Leds e resistências soldados*


*Leds e fios para soldar*


*Leds, resistências e fios soldados*


*Caixa com leds instalados*


*Caixa com LOGO!*

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

*6. Osmoregulador*

Sensor optoeléctrico que me permitiu abdicar por completo de Osmoregulador da Tunze.











Isolado com manga termoretráctil com cola para impermeabilizar o sensor optoeléctrico.


Ref. 'Cellpack SRH2 8-2'


*Aplicação da manga termorectráctil com cola junto ao sensor*


*Aplicação de manga termoretráctil na alimentação do sensor*


*Suporte final com aplicação de sensor optoeléctrico e bóia de nível de segurança*




*Como funciona o automato?*




Implementei uma função de manutenção que me permite manipular o que quero fazer, sem ser o PLC a 'decidir'... ou seja, o PLC passa de um estado 'Run' para modo 'Pausa'. Com este modo, posso tirar água suja ao meu gosto, colocar água limpa e produzir àgua de osmose para fazer água salgada.

Para esta função não foram usados quaisquer botões externos.
Foram usados as 4 teclas de cursor do próprio PLC.



1. O cursor com a seta para baixo, coloca o sistema em... baixo (manutenção)
2. O cursor com a seta para cima, cria água de osmose de modo a encher o tanque 'B' (tanque de água salinada) e 'C' (água de reposição)
3. O cursor com a seta para direita, coloca água salgada limpa
4. O cursor com a seta para a esquerda, tira água salgada suja

Assim sendo, não estou dependente dos horários e sensores que coordenam o funcionamento do PLC.

No entanto, no modo de manutenção, obviamente que estou (leia-se o PLC) a 'olhar' para os sensores. Se não tiver água salgada limpa, obviamente que o PLC não me coloca a bomba em funcionamento, da mesma forma que quando coloco água salgada limpa, o sensor de nível (de osmoregulação) é tido em conta. Nem água a mais, nem água a menos.

Também se torna útil nesta fase de testes, para verificar sensores e para afinar temporizadores.


*Operação do PLC...

Quando está a encher o tanque 'C' (água de reposição)*

Mostra que são 20 minutos que estão definidos para encher o tanque, findos os quais, termina a operação.




* Osmoregulação (osmoregulador da Tunze foi banido)* 




*TPA - retirada água suja*

O temporizador é actuado durante 2m15s  para tirar 4L de água diariamente.




*TPA - colocação água limpa*

O temporizador á apenas uma medida de segurança, pois a quantidade de água a repor é definido pelo mesmo sensor de osmoregulação.
À semelhança do sistema da tunze, tenho uma 2ª bóia de nível máximo.




*Sistema em manutenção*

O sistema é colocado em manutenção, com a tecla 'ESC' + seta baixo
Depois, todas as outras funcionalidades são actuadas com a tecla 'ESC' + 'função pretendida'.
Para anular a manutenção, basta visualizar a mensagem 'mãe' - "Em manutenção..." e premir a tecla 'OK'.
Assim, o sistema entra novamente em modo 'RUN'.

Seguem as mensagens que surgem ao activar a manutenção.




*Esquema PLC*



(...)


*Foto da tubagem na parede WC/Fishroom*



*Colocação de água no tanque 'C' (reposição de água doce)*





*Quando a água chega ao furo ladrão, enche o tanque 'B' (água salinada)*



E assim funciona o COADAS.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Pedro.

Excelente projecto e bela reportagem.  :Pracima:  Parabéns.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro


Palavras para quê  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Grande Trabalho, parabéns   :tutasla:  :tutasla:  :tutasla:  :tutasla: 

 :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

Muito bom e o sentido de organização?
tudo detalhado...

Eu sou mais do tipo ir fazendo...mas sei que foi de uma das minhas alucinações que o Pedro formou a ideia de construição do Coadas...
apenas a inspiração... note-se...

Ainda bem que o Pedro está aqui...assim foi mais que uma alucinação...
 :Smile: 

Os meus parabéns !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários.
Foi um projecto que demorou mais tempo a implementar do que o previsto, mas o mais importante é que é aquilo que idealizei no papel.

Mais do que um DIY, o COADAS é uma ferramenta de trabalho. Mais uma ferramenta para me ajudar a ter um aquário bem sucedido.

Estou disponível para responder a qualquer questão, ou mesmo para ajudar alguém à sua implementação.

Tal como não me imagino sem internet, electricidade..., também não me imagino sem o COADAS.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ficam aqui alguns custos do COADAS.

A nível de custos não os sei de cor na totalidade (apesar de ter todos os recibos em casa à espera que faça esse levantamento), mas aqui ficam alguns dados, e penso que suficientes para se ter uma ideia geral do envolvimento financeiro.

1.
TANQUE C  > *23.00* L260 x C350 x H120 com 2 furos D6mm 
TANQUE B  > *33.00* L480 x C350 x H250 com 2 furos D6mm 
TANQUE A  > *34.50* L650 x C350 x H300

2.
PLC, software, cabo USB (BOX) à volta dos *130*.

3.
3 bombas Tunze 9-12V - 3 x 16 = *48*

4.
3 (+1 que já tinha)  bóias de nível - 4 x 6 = *~24*
Sensor optoeléctrico (igual aos utilizados na osmoregulação) *~20-25*

5.
Electroválvula *~45* (já tinha)

6.
Copo filtro *~20-25*

7. 
Fonte de alimentação 12V 3A *~30*

8.
Calhas, fios, caixas de junção, leds, ferro de soldar...

Não me obriguem a fazer as contas....

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

boas, acho o projecto muito bom e vou tentar fazer algo semelhante ( vou te copiar  :yb624:  ).

podias-me dizer o modelo do Logo! que usas sff, e já agora, o Logo! só funciona a 12v ou consegue controlar por exemplo bombas normais de 120v ? 

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João




> boas, acho o projecto muito bom e vou tentar fazer algo semelhante ( vou te copiar  ).


Haja alguém que se acuse!!!




> podias-me dizer o modelo do Logo! que usas sff.


Só se me deres uma votação de 5*****....  :Smile: 

Estava a brincar!

O LOGO! é 12/24V.
Logo dou-te a referência completa da box (traz software,plc, cabo USB, manuais e 1 chave de fendas  :Smile:  )

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

tá avaliado xD fico então à espera da referência.

esse cabo USB só server para fazer o LOAD do programa? nunca trabalhei com nenhum pcl por isso estas dúvidas todas o.O

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João

Obrigado pela votação!

O cabo USB é para efectuar a comunicação PLC>PC e/ou PC/PLC.
Efectuar o download e/ou upload do programa.

ref.:
PLC LOGO! Siemens 12/24 RC
6ED1057-3BA00-0BA5

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

então como está a funcionar o coadas? só faltava agora um para a temperatura e controlador de PH, kalk etc xD

qualquer dia tens que me mostrar bem isso ^^

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

oa tarde João




> então como está a funcionar o coadas?


O COADAS é 'quase' tudo o que queria.
É uma parte do sonho tornada realidade, mas é uma parte extremamente importante na saúde do meu aquário.
Os 4L diários de TPA's ajudam a limpar a sump, a manter a água mais cristalina e a manter os níveis de CA e talvez de Mg (ainda não fiz testes ao Mg...)




> só faltava agora um para a temperatura e controlador de PH, kalk, etc


Quanto a outros projectos, essa do kalk não percebi, mas seria interessante dosear o kalk estritamente necessário para manter o Kh...
Ter uma sonda para medir KH... e perante o valor, colocar apenas água de osmose ou colocar água de osmose + kalk...


No caso do pH e redox, as sondas são potenciométricas e o sinal de saída é em mV. 
As sondas de conductividade são de funcionamento completamente diferentes pois medem a diferença de polarização.
Os PLC da Siemens recebem um sinal de corrente de 4-20 mA. 
Neste caso, existem uns transdutores que transformam os sinais das sondas em sinais de 4-20 mA.

Acontece que estes conversores/tradutores são extremamente caros e deitam por terra qualquer projecto desse género.

Confesso que fiquei desiludido com os orçamentos que me apresentaram para adquirir esses tradutores...360, 720... são valores proibitivos.

Perante este facto, está decidido que o COADAS não vai ter qualquer primo... a solução passará por adquirir (talvez este Natal  :Smile:  ) um Aquatrónica, um Limulus... um PC desta família de artigos...

Quanto à visita, é combinar um fim-de-semana...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

hum, percebo-te. Agora ando um pouco sem tempo or causa da faculdade e do trabalho mas assim que tiver um tempinho tento combinar contigo  :Wink: 

dá uma olhadela neste post( é capaz de te despertar a atenção já que se nota o jeitinho pelos DIY ^^ ):

ReefBuddy DIY Aquarium Controller &#036;89 - Nano-Reef.com Forums

----------

